# Where to watch old RAW episodes?



## Endors Toi (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm almost certain this thread has been done before but I've had no luck in finding it when searching, so apologies in advance and please feel free to move/direct me to the right thread if possible!

Is there anywhere online to watch old episodes of RAW? I found a torrent for all the old Attitude Era episodes but it took me weeks to get just one episode, so I'm wondering if there is anywhere online that any of you know of?

As I say, feel free to move this to the appropriate section/thread. Cheers!


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Maidenrugby said:


> I'm almost certain this thread has been done before but I've had no luck in finding it when searching, so apologies in advance and please feel free to move/direct me to the right thread if possible!
> 
> Is there anywhere online to watch old episodes of RAW? I found a torrent for all the old Attitude Era episodes but it took me weeks to get just one episode, so I'm wondering if there is anywhere online that any of you know of?
> 
> As I say, feel free to move this to the appropriate section/thread. Cheers!


There's a whole bunch on youtube, just search for "Raw [insert year]" and you're bound to find some full episodes.


----------



## Ashiagaru (Sep 15, 2013)

YouTube, Dailymotion.


----------



## Endors Toi (Mar 29, 2010)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> There's a whole bunch on youtube, just search for "Raw [insert year]" and you're bound to find some full episodes.


Cheers, feel a bit foolish that I hadn't even considered that! WWE are usually pretty quick at removing anything that surfaces on YouTube, haha.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wrestling-multimedia/


----------



## Zophiel (Jul 29, 2011)

FredForeskinn said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wrestling-multimedia/


Yep. I've downloaded episodes from there. Pretty fast too, I think i remember getting one in like 10 mins.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

you should look at the megapost section there for loads of Raw episodes.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Never understood why they don't put this in syndication. Surely Spike or ESPN 2, Fox Sports 1, or some random channel would show these late at night when they have no other programming. I also hoped once Blu-ray took off that they would do cool things like "Complete Saturday Night's Main Event" or "Complete 1997 Raw is War", etc. since the dual-layer discs can hold 50GB. I'd be all over that.


----------



## Ben_3:16 (Sep 3, 2013)

Been some great WWE old PPV's uploaded in their entire form on youtube, gotta thank WWE for not trying to get them taken down.


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 17, 2013)

Sorry to bump this old thread but the app which is required to be installed to download episodes from wrestling multimedia forums contains trojans.And since wwe has recently taken down all their old RAW and SmackDown episodes from youtube,is there another safe place where i can watch old episodes especially from 2002-2004 ?


----------



## Ele23 (Mar 4, 2014)

I am looking for the March 26, 2001 episode of Raw, the night Vince bought WCW. I always find the episode of Nitro that night, but not Raw.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Just download them from torrents, I have every raw from 1998-2002


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 17, 2013)

TripleHsNose said:


> Just download them from torrents, I have every raw from 1998-2002


Sadly i need 2004 which i cant find anywhere.The one hosted on this site in multimedia section unfortunately comes free with trojans. moderator of this forum o sincerely request you to remove the multimedia wwe section as its unethical to host something which contains malware.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Search on google for "Ru Tracker" it's a Russian site that has plenty of stuff (All via torrents) you can use google chrome to translate. Cheers! 

Ps: Use the search bar at the top, since the site contains way more things than just wrestling.


----------



## dadaife81 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hope this works


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

There was this uploaded who had ever single RAW and 
Smackdown from the years 2001-2005, but YouTube took his channel down. Was not surprised.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sexton_hardcastle (Oct 13, 2014)

http://watchwrestling.ch/attitude-era/


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

You can get them for only $9.99

:vince$:vince2


----------



## Dugs95 (Sep 14, 2014)

Ele23 said:


> I am looking for the March 26, 2001 episode of Raw, the night Vince bought WCW. I always find the episode of Nitro that night, but not Raw.



Network has it


----------



## terrydragon2 (Nov 16, 2014)

d


----------



## obeseinator (Jan 15, 2012)

so, does the multimedia section here have old wwe raw and smackdown episodes? please reply ASAP


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Do not bump old threads.


----------

